# [FIXED]I...erh...don't know!



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

I keep trying to post a reply, all self-written in the Rising Sun Warbids thread. It doesn't allow me to do so though. I can reply with anything else but this one piece of writing, even when I cut it down and delete paragraphs but don't change anything it won't allow me!

Here's what it says ::Note:: You can see what I'm trying to say behind it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2005)

Jezz "D" you're f#*ked!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

Someone just doesn't want me to wipe the floor with them.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

Thats odd. Is it something you wrote offline then copied and pasted?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

No. But I did copy it because it said that and I moved those new windows out of the way to copy my writing to avoid extreme annoyance on the grandest of scales. 

I can't send it in a reply, I can't PM it and I can't start a new thread with it. This site seems to just have a serious distaste for that one post!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Someone just doesn't want me to wipe the floor with them.



Ya know - I was waiting for your response!

"D" - I COULD FEEL YOUR ANGER! THE FORCE IS STRONG WITH YOU ! FULFILL YOUR DESTINY AND STRIKE HIM DOWN!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

It won't let me!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

Can you just put a test post in there or something? Seems like eitehr you got a funky control character in there or something went wacky (for lack of a better word!)


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

Surely though it would screw up all my posting ability. I can even post on the same thread, it's just that one post it won't allow it.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 8, 2005)

Try now should be fixed


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, it worked. Thank you. 8)


----------

